# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  Breeze, activity-tracking app, ASICS Digital, Inc, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ASICS Digital, Inc

facebook.com/BreezeApp

twitter.com/breezeapp

----------


## Airicist

Blog - "RunKeeper Debuts New iPhone App for Passive Tracking: Breeze™"

April 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Breeze: The Overexuberant Activity-Tracking App"

by Lauren Goode
April 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Breeze by RunKeeper
April 14, 2014




> Breeze is a fitness companion that highlights the healthy decisions you’re already making for today, and helps you set smart goals to improve and maintain your fitness for tomorrow.

----------


## even12

Nice app, thanks for sharing! 
Check also the app development guide by Cleveroad

----------

